# Bestimmte Position im array auslesen



## Guest (2. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes problem:
ich habe dieses array erstellt: int[]zahlen={1,10,20};

nun möchte ich die postion 2 des array auslesen lassen: System.out.println(zahlen[1];

dies funktioniert aber nicht. könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich eine bestimmte position des arrays ausgeben lassen kann?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2008)

WAS geht daran nicht?
Compilerfehler, Exception zur Laufzeit, welches andere Fehlverhalten?

da feht eine ) Klammer


----------



## Ravendark (2. Dez 2008)

Klappt bei mir wunderbar:

```
public class ArrayTest
{
  public static void main(String[] args)
  {
    int[] x = { 1,10,20 };
    System.out.println(x[0]);
    System.out.println(x[1]);
    System.out.println(x[2]);
  }
}
```
Vielleicht liegt es an der fehlenden schließenden Klammer...


EDIT: zu langsam :lol:


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2008)

ich habe eine methode in der ich die position aufrufen möchte:

show(){
system.out.println(int[1]);
}


eclipse sagt: int kann nicht aufgelöst werden


----------



## Gast (2. Dez 2008)

Wunder mich nicht. Deine Variable heisst zahlen nicht int


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2008)

int als Variablenname wäre auch nicht erlaubt


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2008)

sorry, war n tippfelhler. ich meinte zahlen. aber damit funktioniert es auch nicht


----------



## SlaterB (2. Dez 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> WAS geht daran nicht?
> Compilerfehler, Exception zur Laufzeit, welches andere Fehlverhalten?



noch als Zusatz: ganzes Programm posten, bei dir kann man ja den Fehler überall vermuten
(Klasse oder Methode falsch definiert, ..)


----------



## ARadauer (2. Dez 2008)

poste genau das, was du in eclipse stehen hast und den genauen fehler, dann hilft dir sicher jemand... so wirds nur ein beidseitiges rumgemaule ;-)


----------

